# Furnaces & Fired Heaters



## softchem (11 نوفمبر 2006)

موقع رائع جدا لتصميم الافران من الالف الى الياء على الرابط

http://www.heaterdesign.com/design0.htm


----------



## safa aldin (4 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الجميل:77:


----------



## يحي الحربي (4 مايو 2007)

موقع اكثر من رائع ونفيد
بارك الله في جهودك وجزاك الخير


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joemeg (5 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (6 مايو 2007)

اللهم وفقه لكل خير


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله في جهودك وجزاك الخير


----------



## sami alzahrani (30 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
ونستنى الجديد


----------



## abue tycer (31 يناير 2010)

الله يعافيك موقع مفيد جدا


----------



## smemos11 (4 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moody83 (1 أغسطس 2010)

thankyouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (11 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت أياديكم على هدا الموقع الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعد سامي العتيبي (17 أبريل 2011)

محتاج تصميم مفاعل من نوع pfrفي معمل الاسمدة primary converterجزاكم الله خير محتاجه ضروري


----------



## اشرف المعلم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عضو قديم جديد واجد هذا الموضوع مهم جدا فشكرا الف شكر


----------



## belal7 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## اشرف المعلم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hawarf2000 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

_عاشت ايدك_​


----------

